# Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0



## Beckham_23 (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe mir einen Neuen Computer gekauft da war auch gleich , Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0 dabei und ich habe gleich Stunden damit verbracht doch es klapte nicht wie ich wollte . Was meine frage ist ich würde gern Banner damit machen und andere sachen ein kleines Beispiel ich möchte , ein stadion im hindergrund und davor dann ein zwei Spieler machen so wie das hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich hoffe ihr hier könnt mir helfen


----------



## Beckham_23 (3. Oktober 2004)

Hier sind so viel Leute und keiner kann mir helfen ?


----------



## da_Dj (3. Oktober 2004)

Ersteinmal ... werde vertraut mit dem Programm [wobei das wirklich sehr beschnitten ist] sprich Handbuch lesen, ein wenig üben usw. Für das Bild brauchst du nicht viel ... du musst nur Personen freistellen können [was am Anfang sicherlich auch einiges an Nerven kosten kann, bis es funktioniert und ausschaut wie es soll  ] diese auf einer neuen Ebene einfach vor das Stadion klatschen und fertig ... Allerdings braucht sowas ein wenig Geduld und die solltest du aufbringen [genau wie in diesem Thread, du kannst nicht nach ein paar Minuten erwarten, dass sofort alle antworten  ]

P.S. : Elements ist nicht grad das wahre, wenn du wirklich was in die Richtung machen willst, kauf dir lieber eine günstige Version von Photoshop bei eBay (5.0 / 6 sollten ausreichen für den Anfang und sind ziemlich erschwinglich)


----------



## Beckham_23 (3. Oktober 2004)

du musst nur Personen freistellen können [was am Anfang sicherlich auch einiges an Nerven kosten kann, bis es funktioniert und ausschaut wie es soll  ] diese auf einer neuen Ebene einfach vor das Stadion klatschen und fertig ... und wie geht das  ich habe gestern die ganze zeit verucht echt man


----------



## Dark_Fighter (3. Oktober 2004)

Beckham_23 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du musst nur Personen freistellen können [was am Anfang sicherlich auch einiges an Nerven kosten kann, bis es funktioniert und ausschaut wie es soll  ] diese auf einer neuen Ebene einfach vor das Stadion klatschen und fertig ... und wie geht das  ich habe gestern die ganze zeit verucht echt man


Mh ich glaube bei PSE gibt es keinen Extrakt filter, also musst du es mit dem Lasso machen.


----------



## Boromir (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Backham,

nimm das Lasso Werkzeug und umkreise damit deinen Spieler.
Wenn du wieder am Anfangspunkt bist lasse die Maustaste los dadurch entsteht eine Auswahl.
Drücke jetzt Strg+C und anschließend Strg+V, die Auswahl wird als neue Ebene eingefügt.
Nimm das Radiergummi Werkzeug und radiere die nicht benötigten Bildelemente weg.
Achte darauf das du auf der neuen Ebene bist.
Zoome das Bild recht groß damit du die Kanten gut erkennst.
Mit Strg und + kannst du einzoomen, Strg und - bewirkt das Gegenteil.
Wenn der Arbeitsbereich durch die Palletten verdeckt wird drücke die Tab-Taste, dadurch blendest du die Palletten aus. Noch mal Tab und Sie sind wieder da.
Wenn du weitere Fragen hast dann poste hier, ich schau oft rein.

Gruß

Boromir


----------

